# Engine battery connections



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just opened up the battery box on my 2.2 citroen engine and noticed that there is a terminal, ( see top left of the photo) that has a nut missing and there is also a red cable stuffed down the side of the battery box, The box is plastic so no chance of a short circuit.

Has anybody any idea what this unattached red lead is for?

Should I connect it or leave well alone?

Everything seems to work ok, The only work I've had done that would involve this battery since I've had the van is having a new alarm system fitted. :?:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well it hasn't come off by accident and as everything is working I would leave it be. Or trace it until you find the other end.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you have a solar panel (with an unexplained 10A fuse carrier) ?
...if so it might just be a bridge from the leisure battery to the traction battery to maintain charge from the solar panel.

Ron


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Was the van new? Could be the feed to a now stripped out inverter?


Looks like you have got a couuple of missing nuts on the neg side as well. Any evidence of a black wire?

Dick


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Glandwr said:


> Was the van new? Could be the feed to a now stripped out inverter?
> 
> Looks like you have got a couuple of missing nuts on the neg side as well. Any evidence of a black wire?
> 
> Dick


I don't think it would be from an inverter as there is no evidence of lose or unattached wires anywhere else around the van.

Nope, no spare black wires either.

I presume that the spare pins on the negative side are there for any additional bits of kit to be fitted to the engine battery.

I was wondering if the disconnected red lead was a defunct lead now that I've had a META alarm fitted


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

sheringham said:


> Do you have a solar panel (with an unexplained 10A fuse carrier) ?
> ...if so it might just be a bridge from the leisure battery to the traction battery to maintain charge from the solar panel.
> 
> Ron


I never thought about the solar panel. If we ever get some sunshine I'll check it out


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The cable looks to be a substantial size perhaps 10mm so a small inverter was a good suggestion. I doubt anything that size would be related to a previous alarm


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the same "missing" nut; no spare red wire though. Van was one year old with no mods when purchased.

Kev


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> The cable looks to be a substantial size perhaps 10mm so a small inverter was a good suggestion. I doubt anything that size would be related to a previous alarm


Thanks. Would it be normal to run an inverter off the engine battery?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes with the engine running but not worth it for a small inverter really I suppose. If it were my van I'd just have to follow that wire to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> Yes with the engine running but not worth it for a small inverter really I suppose. If it were my van I'd just have to follow that wire to satisfy my curiosity


I will, if it ever the weather warms up :lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

As advised earlier if you are concerned trace it to the other end if possible ,but by the size of the cable could it have ran to a place that had a second battery fitted ? that may narrow down where to look.
Tony A.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

The trickle feed from the habitation battery charger/solar panel to keep the cab battery topped up?

Although the wire might be a bit heavy for that.


----------

